# Adjusting the Clock spring on a Series 1 Step Pulley Bridgeport mill



## binnaway (Mar 24, 2013)

Can anyone give some advice on adjusting the clock spring or point me in the right direction where to find info.

When using the handle it has a tendancy to want to fall towards the table and is not balanced. I am only new to the mill i am restoring and finding out all the items that need a bit attention.

Many thanks

Garry


----------



## marrtw (Mar 24, 2013)

binnaway said:


> Can anyone give some advice on adjusting the clock spring or point me in the right direction where to find info.
> 
> When using the handle it has a tendancy to want to fall towards the table and is not balanced. I am only new to the mill i am restoring and finding out all the items that need a bit attention.
> 
> ...



See image below.  Basically, you take the screws out of the cover (hold it from spinning) and rotate it clockwise.  Also, consider buying H & W's restoration book.  WELL worth it in my view.  Lot's of pictures.   Here's a link:  http://www.machinerypartsdepot.com/site/1478157/product/BRM-J.  Even if you don't have a "real" Bridgeport, it's a great resource.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 24, 2013)

What I have done is:  Lock the quill at the top of the travel and  remove one of the screws.  Find a longer bolt about 2" or more long that size ( I forgot the size) and screw on a nut about 1/4" back from front of that longer bolt.  Insert an Allen wrench into the hex end or find a long T handle Allen wrench and duct tape the bolt and wrench together.  Screw that bolt in a couple of threads with the nut up close to the spring holder cover.  The spring has a little notch in it and it and it attaches to the pinion shaft.  Then loosen and them remove the other screw and carefully loosen the T-handle screw push in so the spring retainer doesn't jump out at you and unwind.  So once you have the T-Wrench and bolt loose turn it tighter 180 degree's, screw in the nutted bolt and then insert the original screw and tighten it.  The loosen the spindle clamp and see how it feels.  I prefer to have it just sit there and not fall of raise.  It might take a couple of 180 degree turns.  It's been a while since I have done it so I am not sure which way to turn to turn it.  I think clock-wise but you will figure it out real fast once you loosen the bracket.

I have also used a taper punch, but you have to be sure the spring bracket doesn't push out and far and off the screw or punch and unwind.  It's pretty simple if your prepared and are careful.  Sometimes that spring is broken and I have never had much luck grinding in a new notch in the broken spring.  I buy a new one.


----------



## binnaway (Mar 24, 2013)

Richard,

I will try the method you have suggested and I have ordered the rebuild book as suggested by another member

Garry



Richard King said:


> What I have done is:  Lock the quill at the top of the travel and  remove one of the screws.  Find a longer bolt about 2" or more long that size ( I forgot the size) and screw on a nut about 1/4" back from front of that longer bolt.  Insert an Allen wrench into the hex end or find a long T handle Allen wrench and duct tape the bolt and wrench together.  Screw that bolt in a couple of threads with the nut up close to the spring holder cover.  The spring has a little notch in it and it and it attaches to the pinion shaft.  Then loosen and them remove the other screw and carefully loosen the T-handle screw push in so the spring retainer doesn't jump out at you and unwind.  So once you have the T-Wrench and bolt loose turn it tighter 180 degree's, screw in the nutted bolt and then insert the original screw and tighten it.  The loosen the spindle clamp and see how it feels.  I prefer to have it just sit there and not fall of raise.  It might take a couple of 180 degree turns.  It's been a while since I have done it so I am not sure which way to turn to turn it.  I think clock-wise but you will figure it out real fast once you loosen the bracket.
> 
> I have also used a taper punch, but you have to be sure the spring bracket doesn't push out and far and off the screw or punch and unwind.  It's pretty simple if your prepared and are careful.  Sometimes that spring is broken and I have never had much luck grinding in a new notch in the broken spring.  I buy a new one.


----------

